# Trapeziectomy



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi i had a Trapeziectomy on tuesday and i wanted to see if i could still crochet well i can and the pain was unbearable has anyone had it done and if so how long will it be before i can crochet without pain .I still in plaster and bandages but i can still use my fingers even though it hurts


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't even pronounce it! What on earth is it, please?


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Give your body a chance heal!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't mean to offend but you might more answers if you put this in General Chit Chat.


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi it is a bone near the thumb and sometimes it gets really painful and and after some time i was diagnosed with Arthritis what they do is take a piece of bone out near the thumb and then you are in plaster cast for a few weeks and then just bandages the operation takes about 90 mins and then home the same day but at the moment it is very painful can't hold anything or do anything with it trying to have a shower or bath is not very easy when you are on your own


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I have same thing, haven't gotten bad enough yet for surgery. My doctor already told me the recovery is miserable, but no one has ever regretted having it done. Hang in there!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Hang in there. You should not be crocheting or anything that hurts. You need to give the area time to heal. There are plastic bags like shower caps you can wear to keep your cast dry. If you are not bored senseless you are probably doing to much. I am currently healing from a torn tendon and it is hard not to use your hand and wrist. And boring.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

mumdad said:


> Hi it is a bone near the thumb and sometimes it gets really painful and and after some time i was diagnosed with Arthritis what they do is take a piece of bone out near the thumb and then you are in plaster cast for a few weeks and then just bandages the operation takes about 90 mins and then home the same day but at the moment it is very painful can't hold anything or do anything with it trying to have a shower or bath is not very easy when you are on your own


Thank you and good grief, that's awful. I am so sorry! And I think lower back pain is bad! Not compared to what you describe..wish I could do better than this, but I am at a loss for words. I am so very sorry that you have had to go thru this. I will never complain again about my dull back pain!!! Love and best wishes that the worst is behind you! Hildy3


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why would you be dumb enough to even try to crochet or knit so soon after hand surgery? That makes no sense.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

It took me from last June until December before I could knit after having this surgery. Don't be a silly girl, let the healing take place before you knit...….if you ever want to knit again.


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you hope your back gets better soon


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

I tried to crochet because i thought it wold be ok since i have my fingers showing only i thought it would be ok i won't try it again


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you Hildy 3


----------



## bsmithrx (Sep 29, 2013)

I have had that surgery on both thumbs. My occupational therapist said that at 10 or 11 weeks after the surgery I could start getting back to normal activities. I started back knitting at 11 weeks, but just a little at a time. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ouch to this reply by dotcarp2000. In my own recent experience with several medical concerns, I have found those in the field have not either given or taken enough information. In one case a new Rx was prescribed to be taken in the AM with no consideration for the fact that another medication should not be taken at the same time or at least not till 4 hours later. Most recently prescribed a medication and told by the PA to take one pill at night. the TX reads 2 pills three times a day. quite a difference.


dotcarp2000 said:


> Why would you be dumb enough to even try to crochet or knit so soon after hand surgery? That makes no sense.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Patience. Easier wished than done.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I had to stop knitting twice because of an injury and once after shoulder surgery and I know how hard it is not knit or crochet. Try reading and watching movies or interesting tv shows. Good luck and wishing a fast recovery.????


----------



## jjordan52 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had that done on my left hand. A tendon was harvested, rolled up like an anchovie and replaced the bone that was removed and stitched in place. The tendon would eventually calcify and become the new "bone". I also had carpal tunnel surgery done on the same hand during the same surgery. It was uncomfortable the first couple of days and then the pain started to slowly disappear after that. I only had to take ibuprofen after the first couple of days of pain killers. I was fortunate not to have unbearable pain. I did have a soft cast in which I was able to ice the hand (1st two weeks, had a soft cast; second two weeks, had a regular cast and then a splint for two weeks after that). I was able to start knitting the last two weeks when the doctor wanted me to start "exercising" the fingers and thumb by trying to touch each finger with my thumb. I was to touch the tips of my fingers (same hand) and work my way down to the base of the fingers with my thumb...of course, the pinky was the most difficult. I haven't regretted once having had it done. The pain is all gone!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You really shouldn't be trying that yet; wait till you get your stitches out. I had that done on my right thumb two years ago. I wore a splint for six months, but I probably was knitting in six weeks. For me, crochet was more painful, so be careful when you try it.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Why would you be dumb enough to even try to crochet or knit so soon after hand surgery? That makes no sense.


You are pretty darn nasty!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Let the area heal!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

4grammy4 said:


> Ouch to this reply by dotcarp2000. In my own recent experience with several medical concerns, I have found those in the field have not either given or taken enough information. In one case a new Rx was prescribed to be taken in the AM with no consideration for the fact that another medication should not be taken at the same time or at least not till 4 hours later. Most recently prescribed a medication and told by the PA to take one pill at night. the TX reads 2 pills three times a day. quite a difference.


 you might want to check with your PA regarding how to take the meds, Correctly. I was visiting my brother, and his wife has Atrial Fibrillation and was taking a blood thinner. She said she Also took a baby aspirin. Told her that was highly irregular, and she should immediately check with her Dr.. she continued, did not check, and almost died. My brother said next time 
someone gives you advise you probably should listen.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Talk to your Doctor about what activities you should be attempting. Your body has to have time to heal and if you force it to move, you may set back your healing and insure that you never have pain free movement

One of my friends had a similar surgery and she said it took her about 6 months to be completely pain free and able to do all she wanted to do


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

You can get tinnitus from crocheting. I imagine this is similar if you knit, etc.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

sandj said:


> You can get tinnitus from crocheting. I imagine this is similar if you knit, etc.


Tinnitus is noises/whistling in the ears. I think you may mean tendonitis, which is inflammation of the tendons, and yes this can certainly be caused by over doing your knitting or crocheting.


----------



## mumdad (Oct 25, 2017)

I now have had my Trapeziectomy it has been four weeks still quite painful but manage to crochet for a liitle bit at a time go back to see the doctor who did the operation in june in the mean time i am having hand therapy at the hospital .


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Good to hear your healing is going well. It is now 8 months since my surgery and I still have some discomfort at times. It feels like nerve pain, so I'm hoping it will gradually settle. My problem is that my 'good' hand is heading in the same direction. It is hurting today from doing a bit of crochet yesterday. Old age is hell!!


----------

